
Ask HN: Good Browser Plugins for Dyslexics - sdmike1
I&#x27;m dyslexic and reading documentation can be a real pain if the lines are long (I&#x27;ll get lost in the middle of a sentence and loose what line I&#x27;m on, in particular the transition between lines is really rough).  In the past, I&#x27;ve been saved by the ability to resize my browser window or the fact that man pages are 80 chars wide.  Unfortunately the docs I&#x27;ve been dealing with at work lately don&#x27;t re-flow when you change the size of the viewport, they just gain a horizontal scrollbar, which is less than helpful.<p>Does anyone have any good browser extensions for dyslexics?  Specifically any that help with following a line to the next one down.<p>I recall seeing an extension in a thread on here about Dyslexia in the past few months that really helped. It would highlight the last word or two of a line and put a matching highlight on the first one or two words of the next lines.
======
helph67
The extension may be Scroll Reading which highlights a sentence from one line
to the next... [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scrollreading...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/scrollreading/?src=search)

~~~
sdmike1
This looks helpful! I'll try it today! Its not exactly the plugin I recall,
that one did all of the lines right away and used different colors per-line.

Thank you none the less for taking your time to find this! :D

------
robertbalent
There is Immersive Reader from Microsoft which may be helpful.

But you would probably need to used new Edge chromium-base browser, which is
available only on Windows and MacOS.

[https://www.onenote.com/learningtools](https://www.onenote.com/learningtools)

------
rudolph9
I use the [OpenDyslexia font][1] which is somewhat helpful but the more I got
used to it the less helpful it has become.

The plugin you’re describing sounds pretty helpful! I wonder if it could be
built just using CSS rules?

[1]: [https://www.opendyslexic.org/](https://www.opendyslexic.org/)

~~~
sdmike1
I've never found the OpenDyslexia font to be particularly helpful, but I'll
give it another go!

Right though! I'm super frustrated that I didn't bookmark it! As for building
it with just CSS rules, does CSS have a way to detect if something is the last
word on a line before a break? or the last n chars on a line before a break?
If so it shouldn't be too bad... Add some JS to rotate through some highlight
colors per-line and it should work no?

------
rudolph9
It’s unfortunate that often special formatting is done to documentation. I
understand for marketing websites and landing pages why orgs want it but docs
need to be consumable by many different parties. I find it very frustrating
when orgs add js and css that break accessibility of documentation!

